# CPC-A salary advice



## geminitc81 (Jul 30, 2008)

new to coding.  I need advice on salary requirements for a CPCA for a five physician pediatric clinicwho also works at the hospital.  I will be working part time, and I am very new to coding .  I used to work at a dermatologist front office reception for a little over a year.  Any advice on salary, and any coding tips would be very helpful. thank you


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Jul 31, 2008)

*CPC-A Salary*

Not sure what region of the country you are in. Around here (in IL), our CPC-A's are starting out at about $10 an hour. Once the "A" is removed, it goes up to about $12-$14 an hour.


----------



## geminitc81 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you for the info.I live in Northern Michigan.


----------

